# How to Subscribe to a Thread



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Just found this out today, If you want to subscribe to a thread that you have not contributed to; click on thread tools, then subscribe to thread. 















Now to find all threads you have subscribed to click on Quick Links, then subscribed threads.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I've been wondering for a while how to do this (but oviously didn't dig enough...)


----------

